# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 02 - 06 January 2012

## Perdita

EP: 7770 Monday 02 Jan 2012 19:30 

Will Carlaâs hatred for Frank cloud her judgement? 
Amberâs visit riles a dejected Sophie. 
And Tina is furious when she is suspected of theft. 

*** 

EP: 7771 Monday 02 Jan 2012 20:30 

Will Sally respond to Frankâs advances? 
Eileenâs attempt at speed dating takes a disastrous turn. 
And Dev demands answers from Sunita. 

*** 

EP: 7772 Thursday 05 Jan 2012 20:30 

Sallyâs loyalty takes Frank by surprise. 
Eileen puts her heart on the line but will Paul respond? 
And Tyrone is worried about the effect of his relationship. 

*** 

EP: 7773 Friday 06 Jan 2012 19:30 

Kevin is left stunned by news of Sally and Frank. 
Rita is caught in the crossfire between Tina and Kirsty. 
And Carla and Peter profess their love but will it be enough? 

*** 

EP: 7774 Friday 06 Jan 2012 20:30 


Rosie pleads with Sally but will she listen? 
Stella grows suspicions of Peter and Carla 
And Eileen and Paul face up to the reality of their relationship. 

*** 

Â© Copyright ITV plc

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2011), LalaGaga (09-12-2011), sarah c (09-12-2011), TaintedLove (09-12-2011), tammyy2j (15-12-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

Intirugted by the Frank and Sally storyline for next year.

----------


## alan45

Will Carla’s hatred for Frank cloud her judgement?   YES

Amber’s visit riles a dejected Sophie. Dont worry they will soo kiss and make up

And Tina is furious when she is suspected of theft. Bet the Bunny boiler sets her up

*** 

EP: 7771 Monday 02 Jan 2012 20:30 

Will Sally respond to Frank’s advances? Is the Pope a Catholic, the elastic in Sally's knickers will have failed by the end of the week

Eileen’s attempt at speed dating takes a disastrous turn. Eileen is not built for speed but built for comfort

And Dev demands answers from Sunita. Which she would give if she could understand the question

*** 

EP: 7772 Thursday 05 Jan 2012 20:30 

Sally’s loyalty takes Frank by surprise. Just wait till Frank takes you by surprise Sally

Eileen puts her heart on the line but will Paul respond? Better lift it off the line before a tram comes along

And Tyrone is worried about the effect of his relationship. But does nothing about it because the sex is great

*** 

EP: 7773 Friday 06 Jan 2012 19:30 

Kevin is left stunned by news of Sally and Frank. Dont worry Kev she will need you when it all goes pear shaped

Rita is caught in the crossfire between Tina and Kirsty. Flak jackets required

And Carla and Peter profess their love but will it be enough? Oh err missus. 

*** 

EP: 7774 Friday 06 Jan 2012 20:30 


Rosie pleads with Sally but will she listen? Will she heck as like. Who in their right mind would listen to Rawsie

Stella grows suspicions of Peter and Carla Super Stellllaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggghhhh knows it al

And Eileen and Paul face up to the reality of their relationship. Adultery is fun

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2011), evole (14-12-2011), Glen1 (14-12-2011), parkerman (14-12-2011), TaintedLove (29-12-2011), tammyy2j (15-12-2011), thestud2k7 (14-12-2011)

----------


## sarah c

Will Sally respond to Frank’s advances? Is the Pope a Catholic, the elastic in Sally's knickers will have failed by the end of the week



lets hope she didnt stich them herself or Anne will be on her back over quality control!!!

----------


## alan45

> Anne will be on her back



Surely Frank wouldnt stoop that low

----------

sarah c (15-12-2011)

----------


## sarah c

> Surely Frank wouldnt stoop that low


ha ha ha lol....

----------


## Perdita

Monday

Carla tells Peter that she's seething about Anne's blackmail attempt and wants to have it out with Frank. Peter begs her not to make matters worse, but is he getting through? 

At the same time, Frank is hosting a New Year soiree at his house for business contacts. With Sally at his side he plays the host, but when a disgusted Carla hears they're entertaining, it looks like there's about to be fireworks!

Meanwhile, Kirsty is put out when Tina turns down the chance to go sales shopping with her and instead heads off alone. But when she's accosted by a store detective who insists on checking her bags, Tina fumes. Has Kirsty set her up?

Elsewhere, Dev finds out the truth about Amber's games; Kirsty tells Fiz that she and Tyrone are too busy to meet her for a New Year drink; Julie drags Eileen to a speed-dating night at the Bistro; while Rosie's latest modelling job is a road safety campaign and Jason's chuffed when they want him too!


Monday

Frank is stunned as Carla gatecrashes the party. Hurt to see all her business associates socialising with Frank, she starts to shout the odds and, feeling uncomfortable, they leave. Carla then reveals how Anne tried to blackmail her into dropping the charges. Frank's furious, but as he threatens to call the police, a devastated Carla goes. 

Peter berates Carla for going round to Frank's. Mindful that it could jeopardise her case, he urges her to play this by the book. At the same time, Frank opens up to Sally about his fears of the trial. Sally is supportive, but as Frank thanks her and moves in for a kiss, how will Sally respond?

Meanwhile, as Tina rants at Kirsty and accuses her of setting her up, she sounds irrational and Tyrone sides with Kirsty. They head to the pub, but when Tyrone discovers that Fiz invited them for drinks yet Kirsty failed to mention it, how will he react?

Elsewhere, Sunita tells Stella that her relationship is a mess after Dev lays into her for keeping Amber's games a secret; Paul ends up at the speed dating event after Eileen's prospective suitor accidentally sets off the fire alarm in his haste to escape her; while Rosie and Jason start their photoshoot.


Thursday

Frank apologises to Sally for trying to kiss her, but she tells him there's no need - she was just a bit shocked. Back to business, she suggests that Frank should set about winning his clients back - starting with Leydon. 

Still furious with Anne for trying to bribe Carla, Frank insists that she stays away from the factory for a few weeks and asks Sally to help schmooze Leydon instead. It's a success as they manage to convince him that Frank's an innocent victim of Carla's treachery. But how will the night end?

Meanwhile, both Tommy and Maria berate Tyrone for his treatment of Fiz, asking why he's avoiding one of his oldest mates. Feeling guilty, Tyrone suggests to Kirsty that he needs to spend time with his friends, including Fiz. How will she react?

Elsewhere, Eileen tells Paul that she can't live without him and suggests they should have an affair; Tommy accuses Tina of kicking the whole thing off with Kirsty; Rosie's horrified to see her road safety campaign photos in the Gazette; Peter lies to LeannWhen Frank checks that Sally doesn't regret their kiss last night, she admits that she's glad he made a move as her feelings for him have grown. However, Sally wants to keep things quiet until she has got used to the idea. Agreeing, Frank seals it with a secret kiss in the office, but unbeknown to them, Eileen and Beth are watching. 

Later, in The Rovers, Steve is mortified that Beth has shown up again. When Kevin takes the mickey, an affronted Beth takes pleasure in telling him that they've just seen Sally in a clinch with Frank. How will Kevin react?

Meanwhile, Tina instructs Tommy to set up a lads' night out with Tyrone to get him away from Kirsty for the evening. Kirsty's not happy and after overhearing Rita saying that she's lending her car to Tina today, the car is pulled over for speeding. However, it's Rita who's driving and cops the fine - not Tina. Suspecting Kirsty is behind it, a furious Tina confronts her. Will Kirsty confirm Tina's suspicions?

Elsewhere, Carla suggests that she should rent a flat where she and Peter can meet up, while Paul thanks Eileen for her honesty and offers to take her out.e that he's got a new sponsor at AA and will be meeting him twice a week for one-to-one sessions; while Beth starts work at Frank's factory.

Friday

When Frank checks that Sally doesn't regret their kiss last night, she admits that she's glad he made a move as her feelings for him have grown. However, Sally wants to keep things quiet until she has got used to the idea. Agreeing, Frank seals it with a secret kiss in the office, but unbeknown to them, Eileen and Beth are watching. 

Later, in The Rovers, Steve is mortified that Beth has shown up again. When Kevin takes the mickey, an affronted Beth takes pleasure in telling him that they've just seen Sally in a clinch with Frank. How will Kevin react?

Meanwhile, Tina instructs Tommy to set up a lads' night out with Tyrone to get him away from Kirsty for the evening. Kirsty's not happy and after overhearing Rita saying that she's lending her car to Tina today, the car is pulled over for speeding. However, it's Rita who's driving and cops the fine - not Tina. Suspecting Kirsty is behind it, a furious Tina confronts her. Will Kirsty confirm Tina's suspicions?

Elsewhere, Carla suggests that she should rent a flat where she and Peter can meet up, while Paul thanks Eileen for her honesty and offers to take her out.



Friday

Kevin tracks down Sally and tells her that she's mad to go out with Frank. But Sally defends him and insists it has nothing to do with Kevin. 

Refusing to accept this, Kevin storms round to Frank's house spoiling for a fight. However, Sally takes the wind out of his sails by revealing that Frank's just been told his father has died. Fed up with his interfering, Sally then stuns Kevin with news of her own. 

Meanwhile, Tina accompanies Rita to the police station, where she hands over her driving licence. Rita is soon told that she has been driving illegally, as when you're over 70 you must reapply for your licence. Rita is mortified to hear she's looking at a hefty fine and possible ban. Incensed, Tina blames Kirsty for the whole thing.

Elsewhere, Stella recognises Carla's necklace as the one she thought Peter had bought Leanne at Christmas; Kirsty scuppers Tyrone's lads' night out and he dutifully heads home; while Paul and Eileen enjoy a meal at the Bistro, but it's cut short when Lesley's carer phones to say Lesley is asking where he is.

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2011), Glen1 (27-12-2011), Ruffed_lemur (28-12-2011), tammyy2j (02-01-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Wondered how long it would be before Stella saw Carla wearing that necklace!

----------


## parkerman

> Wondered how long it would be before Stella saw Carla wearing that necklace!


Yes, subtlety was never soap scriptwriters' strong point!

----------

alan45 (28-12-2011)

----------


## alan45

You just know that anybody who demands a bathroom rota, that each of the housemates has their own shelf in the larder, and insists somebody is put “in charge of decorating the Christmas tree” is some kind of control freak – even if Kirsty is a police officer.

Quite how much so becomes even clearer just one day into 2012. She makes sure that at least three people are not going to have a happy New Year, if she has anything to do with it. Banning boyfriend Ty from having a celebratory drink with convicted criminal Fiz is just the start of it.

Unhappy that Tommy, Maria and Tina have ganged up on her to make sure Ty has a boys’ night out, she plots her revenge. When she thinks Tina is driving Rita’s car, she ensures she’s pulled over for speeding – only for Rita to be behind the wheel.

While most people are in no doubt that Kirsty is bonkers, in the case of Tyrone love seems so blind that somebody should have bought him a Labrador for Christmas.

Snooty Sally may have aspirations to be a captain of industry, even if it is just being a glorified supervisor in a knicker factory. But let’s not forget she’s a dangerously ambitious lady.

She might think she’s the up and coming Deborah Meaden of Weatherfield, but the only thing she has in common with that successful businesswoman is the word ‘dragon’.

And that’s something an outraged Carla discovers when she decides to disrupt Frank’s New Year soirÃ©e for clients on Monday to reveal that his mother Anne tried to bribe her into dropping the rape charges.

Once again proving that she has impeccable taste in men – think cruel garage boss Ian Davenport, once making a play for serial killer John Stape, and drip Jeff, the model agency boss – fire-breathing Sally is quick to take rapist Frank’s side.

But after he kisses her, is she prepared to become a ‘sleeping partner’ in the company?

Taking us into 2012 is what will become one of Corrie’s biggest and most powerful stories. For while Frank is surprised to incur the wrath of Sally’s stroppy ex Kevin, Carla is willing to risk undermining her own evidence in the forthcoming trial through her secret affair with Peter.

And sod’s law dictates that Carla is more likely to be exposed as a cheap hussy than Frank being found guilty of her rape.

A happy New Year? Not likely.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street villain Frank Foster makes a move on Sally Webster in tonight's double bill of the soap.

Sally's unfailing support of Frank (Andrew Lancel) continues this evening as she attends a New Year gathering that he has organised for his business contacts - keen to get his reputation back on track following Carla's rape allegation.

However, things go wrong for the businessman when an angry Carla (Alison King) turns up shouting the odds - revealing Anne's (Gwen Taylor) recent bribery attempt in the process.

When Sally (Sally Dynevor) is left alone with Frank towards the end of the night, she's sympathetic as he continues to play the victim in the situation. But how will she react when he leans in for a kiss?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Sally's slipping, no buttons down the front of her blouse!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Sally's slipping, no buttons down the front of her blouse!


  Doesnt need them. Shes wearing the knickers with the dodgy elastic

----------


## tammyy2j

> Doesnt need them. Shes wearing the knickers with the dodgy elastic


Velcro ones more like  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed how she 'loved' filming the dramatic crash scene.
Her soap alter-ego Officer Kirsty Soames has an accident, after pursuing Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) and Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) in her police car.
"I loved seeing how the driving scene was shot, especially as Kirsty is chasing Tyrone's car in her patrol car," she wrote on the ITV soap's blog.
The 27-year-old continued: "As the car was rigged up, the actors didn't actually drive it, they just had their hands on the wheel, so there wasn't too much to concentrate on! Alan and Michelle were towed around the streets of Trafford while I followed, un-towed, driving a police patrol car behind. I even got to turn on my blue flashing lights!!"
The scene took a day to shoot, and there was a stunt double for Natalie.
"For the crash, although I would have loved to try it myself, Amanda, my stunt double, took over. Alan, Michelle, and I stood at the side of the street and gasped (well, I shrieked) as Amanda drove the patrol car straight into the back of Tyrone's car," she recalled.
Natalie admitted she couldn't resist laughing as her stunt double had extra hair attached to her bun.
"I have an awful lot of it so my bun is pretty big, and her hair has to look like mine!" she explained.
"The hair looks like it is made of cotton wool from a distance, or maybe a local poodle just had a trim, but either way, it is made to look realistic!"

PA

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed how she 'loved' filming the dramatic crash scene.
> Her soap alter-ego Officer Kirsty Soames has an accident, after pursuing Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) and Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) in her police car.
> "I loved seeing how the driving scene was shot, especially as Kirsty is chasing Tyrone's car in her patrol car," she wrote on the ITV soap's blog.
> The 27-year-old continued: "As the car was rigged up, the actors didn't actually drive it, they just had their hands on the wheel, so there wasn't too much to concentrate on! Alan and Michelle were towed around the streets of Trafford while I followed, un-towed, driving a police patrol car behind. I even got to turn on my blue flashing lights!!"
> The scene took a day to shoot, and there was a stunt double for Natalie.
> "For the crash, although I would have loved to try it myself, Amanda, my stunt double, took over. Alan, Michelle, and I stood at the side of the street and gasped (well, I shrieked) as Amanda drove the patrol car straight into the back of Tyrone's car," she recalled.
> Natalie admitted she couldn't resist laughing as her stunt double had extra hair attached to her bun.
> "I have an awful lot of it so my bun is pretty big, and her hair has to look like mine!" she explained.
> "The hair looks like it is made of cotton wool from a distance, or maybe a local poodle just had a trim, but either way, it is made to look realistic!"
> ...


This only happened this week not week one

----------

